# Thread deleted?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

I see my thread was deleted with no explanation. Like others I shall be going elsewhere. I asked if I could post, no answer. The most intolerant forum I've ever visited by far.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

j-lo-78 said:


> I see my thread was deleted with no explanation. Like others I shall be going elsewhere. I asked if I could post, no answer. The most intolerant forum I've ever visited by far.


Sorry you feel like that, but our forum rules state that we dont allow advertising - we have so many that if we allowed them all to stay on the forum, we'd not be a forum, but an advertising directory, that no one would read or contribute to

So dont feel that we're discriminating, its just our rules and those of most other forums - sorry!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

I asked twice, and people do advertise on here, but when suits its seems. I thought maybe am exception would be made due to the nature of the information. But I won't be staying, this isn't the first time I've felt it's one rule for one......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

j-lo-78 said:


> I asked twice, and people do advertise on here, but when suits its seems. I thought maybe am exception would be made due to the nature of the information. But I won't be staying, this isn't the first time I've felt it's one rule for one......


I PMd you - did you receive it?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

j-lo-78 said:


> I asked twice, and people do advertise on here, but when suits its seems. I thought maybe am exception would be made due to the nature of the information. But I won't be staying, this isn't the first time I've felt it's one rule for one......



I have sent you a PM.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

j-lo-78 said:


> I asked twice, and people do advertise on here, but when suits its seems. I thought maybe am exception would be made due to the nature of the information. But I won't be staying, this isn't the first time I've felt it's one rule for one......


NO-ONE advertises unless they are Premium Members & then they advertise in Classifieds ONLY

if any member sees an advert that we mods miss, then please use the report button


----------

